# She has bocome vindictive



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Its been three months since my wife up and left me after she had an affair we were trying to work things out but i found out then she was having another affair with a different man i found this out via her e=mail i accessed well i found out where her boy friend lived and decided to take a drive i drove by his house and was spotted by my wife and she started to follow me in her car I played cat and mouse with her and lost her the next day she entered my house while i was at work and took every picture and anything that was left of hers basically erasing herself from my life so i changed the locks on the doors well we made time to go over the divorce papers she came over it was a very emotional time she told me she has changed her phone number and was unwilling to let me know what her new number is now i have no way to contact her other than e=mail then i dicoverd the next day she stole my cell phone that she recently had turned off service it had all my contact numbers in it now i am finding it hard to contact people I am wondering why she is being so vindictive i admit i was checking her out one night but wow does she want revenge I forgave her for cheating on me and she acts like this because i drove in front of her boy friends house why do you think she is being so vindictive and mean i really havent done anything to her we are still married i feel i have the right to know what sh is up to so i can make a decision wether to get a divorce ot not


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused. In one place you indicate the two of you were going over divorce papers. Then, at the end you can't decide whether to get a divorce. Which is it? She wants a divorce and you are still "on the fence"? Although this is just my opinion, I believe she has made up her mind. She wants a divorce and expects you to be out of her life. She has had affairs during your marriage and is still seeing other men. For your own sake, perhaps it is time for you to move on and put her out of your mind. I know how hard it is.......


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

shes vindictive because she got caught, because suddenly divorce is a very big issue on the cards and she doesnt feel in control.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

findingpeace said:


> i have the right to know what sh is up to so i can make a decision wether to get a divorce ot not


She’s had multiple affairs.
She walked out on you.
She is living with another man.
She broke into you home.
She stalked you.
She stole your possessions.
She jacked with your life.

:scratchhead:

What else to you need to make a decision??


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Why cant i just let her go I have so many reasons to that is for sure am i just week and desperate or what this is killing me I think about the freinds we were and cant let go she has really screwed me over but yet i still love her I believe in forgiveness but i guess this is ridiculous the bible tells us to forgive 70 times 70 but i cnat be a doormat where is my self respect I love this forum it sure does help to here other opinions thanks


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

no one said , going through any given situation was easy.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

justean said:


> no one said , going through any given situation was easy.


:iagree:

It might be the hardest thing to do, but it is also the right thing to do. You might be surprised how good you feel once you are rid of her.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

you guys are probably right i think iam just fighting with my own demons thank you for your support


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

findingpeace said:


> Why cant i just let her go I have so many reasons to that is for sure am i just week and desperate or what this is killing me I think about the freinds we were and cant let go she has really screwed me over but yet i still love her I believe in forgiveness but i guess this is ridiculous the bible tells us to forgive 70 times 70 but i cnat be a doormat where is my self respect I love this forum it sure does help to here other opinions thanks


You're not alone in how you feel. Many of us have been through this. Just remember God gave each of us "free will". Although you would like to change your wife's heart, she has free will. That was something which was really hard for me to grasp as I struggled with my own situation. No matter how much I loved my estranged husband and wanted him back, it just wasn't in his heart. There's a really good book by Gary Chapman titled "Hope for the Separated". It may be of help to you.

Just remember there is usually something better waiting for you
when you release those things which no longer serve you.


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

827AUG you have been so much help to me thank you for responding to my posts you sound like a very wonderful person and your ex made a big mistake losing you may the lord bless your life i think i will read that book thanks again


----------

